
Most Americans Lack the Knowledge to Be Financially Fit - uptown
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/most-americans-lack-the-knowledge-to-be-financially-fit-per-annual-tiaa-institute-gflec-personal-finance-index-300623989.html
======
memset
I would be interested to know the specific questions that were asked across
these categories.

